# Shifa 2014



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello,

I wanted some information with regards to Shifa College of Medicine. Does anyone know what the last year's cut off average was in terms of the equivalence after the 20% deduction. As well as the average Sat-2 scores and approximately how many international students applied on a foreign seat?

Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

Whats considered competitive in order to get accepted?


----------



## ilks (May 19, 2014)

I'm not sure about the answer to those questions, but I am also applying as an international student!


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys, 

just some quick advice..as an international student, get the highest score possible on SATII and as long as your equivalence is around 75% then you will have a solid chance (obviously a lower equivalence means you need a higher SATII)..honestly nothing more to it..just relax and enjoy the process (once you've aced those SATs)...all the best


----------



## ilks (May 19, 2014)

Yoyahyo, I've tried contacting you multiple ways; facebook (which you ended up blocking me on), and through this forum as well. I didnt mean to freak you out or anything, just wanted some general info on Shifa and how you've adjusted. Since you were the most active on Shifa's 2013, i thought you'd be the best to get info from. I've actually tried contacting quite a few students at Shifa, some read my messages and dont reply, others reply and then end up blocking me. What's up with that?! Maybe you all are too busy... Anyways, do you know anyone who took their SAT II in October and still got in? It's the only time I'd be able to take them, but I'm hoping they wont be too late. Also, please tell us any thoughts on how you've adjusted to the school in general and other classmates please in your first year! Thanks!


----------



## myratk (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey yoyahyo do you know what the lowest SAT scores were in your class? I'm really nervous my scores are horrible :/

- - - Updated - - -



ilks said:


> Yoyahyo, I've tried contacting you multiple ways; facebook (which you ended up blocking me on), and through this forum as well. I didnt mean to freak you out or anything, just wanted some general info on Shifa and how you've adjusted. Since you were the most active on Shifa's 2013, i thought you'd be the best to get info from. I've actually tried contacting quite a few students at Shifa, some read my messages and dont reply, others reply and then end up blocking me. What's up with that?! Maybe you all are too busy... Anyways, do you know anyone who took their SAT II in October and still got in? It's the only time I'd be able to take them, but I'm hoping they wont be too late. Also, please tell us any thoughts on how you've adjusted to the school in general and other classmates please in your first year! Thanks!


ilks, I know a few people at Shifa and they told me you can take the SAT II in October but you get put on a wait list. People still got accepted after they took it in October though. Also, I visited the campus and both local and foreigners are really genuine and kind, I don't think you'll have a problem adjusting  The only thing I didn't really like is that the professors are kinda strict about what the female students wear. It wasn't a big shocker considering it's a Muslim country, but Islamabad isn't extremely conservative so I was expecting Shifa to be the same.


----------



## ilks (May 19, 2014)

Hey myratk, thanks for all the info!! I dont like the fact that I'd be put on the waitlist, but if others got in, then hopefully I will too. If your scores are bad, why dont you retake them in October? Have you gotten your IBCC equivalency yet? And I know you need at least a 550 for SAT II to be considered. I see youre from Cali, I am as well! I havent visited the campus, however, I will be visiting very soon, so hopefully that'll give me a better idea of the school in general. The people you know, how do they like the school and pakistan so far? And darn, that female dress code sucks :/


----------



## myratk (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah I'll retake them in June and October. I'm graduating next week so I'll get my equivalency after that. I heard the process is a pain. No one I met had any major complaints about the school. The foreigners I personally know are pretty Americanized and barely speak fluent Urdu, but they still adjusted well so it shouldn't be a problem. I don't know if your a guy or a girl or if you're even planning to stay in the hostel but the guy's hostel is walking distance and a lot more laid back, whereas the girl's hostel was farther away and strict. Still, nowhere near as strict as army medical. I visited that school and the girls hostel was straight up prison/boot camp. Shifa's girl's hostel has a 10pm curfew and I don't think the warden hunts you down if you don't show up.


----------



## ilks (May 19, 2014)

Congrats on your graduation!! Where are you graduating from? Im a girl, so its nice to know all the info you gave. I would probably end up in the hostel since i have no family in islamabad. Im not a fan of the curfew, but knowing the warden doesnt hunt you down is nice haha. I barely speak any urdu as well


----------



## myratk (Dec 17, 2013)

middle college high school! You basically do college and high school at the same time


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey ilks and myratk. I'll be applying as an international student as well. I sent an email to student affairs at Shifa inquiring about the SAT-2 averages and last date to submit these scores, and they responded back saying this....

"Assalam-o-Alaikum

 The average score was 600 plus.And you can submit your sat-II scores till
 end of September 2014.


 Regards


 Nadia Khalid
 Associate Manager Student Affairs
 Shifa College of Medicine
 H-8/4, Islamabad
 051-8463636 "

Which pretty much answers my question, because I was thinking of writing the SAT-2 Physics in October I find all three Biology, Chemistry, And Physics all at once is a bit overwhelming. So I'm still wondering why you guys are thinking that it should be fine to take the SAT-2's in October? Do you have another legitimate source from the College that says that they'll accept you're scores if you take the test in October?


----------



## ilks (May 19, 2014)

Hi acepective1

Okay i'm gonna have to call them tonight and find out about that too. The reason I assumed they would be accepting the scores from October was because last year I almost applied and I had called them multiple times and they told me that they would accept the scores by the end of October. They didnt seem too strict about it last year. I'm not sure if that's changed but if it has changed it'll suck for me because I havent taken my SAT's since high school. If you look at the forum from last year's admission process, many students talked about it as well and they accepted their scores from October. Anyhow, I'll have to call them tonight.


----------



## myratk (Dec 17, 2013)

I just called Nadia Khalid and she said no so I guess we can't. It's weird I personally know someone who took it it in oct last year, was put on the wait list, and got in . When I told her that she was like no that's not possible.


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey iilks, Yes I'm aware of the fact that they were accepting SAT's taken in October last year but I believe that was mainly because of the Elections taking place and so they delayed it. But this year its submit everything by the end of September. I'm still hoping that by some miracle they accept scores from October because that Physics SAT-2 is just brutal, I'm writing them on June 7. Best of luck to you guys and if Shifa isn't working out you can also check out DIMC It's a great school especially if you're an overseas Pakistani and have lived abroad for pretty much all you're life and if the idea of living in Karachi isn't all that appealing because of the current situation that city is in.There's another school called Islamabad Medical and Dental College, I don't know too much about it but I guess its worth looking into since its in Islamabad.


----------



## ilks (May 19, 2014)

Hey acepective, 

I also thought that maybe the elections was the reason, however I called last night as well and was told we can have them submitted in October, but put on a waiting list, so I'm not sure what the answer to taking them in October exactly is. If i were you, i'd take them in June and if you dont like your score, take it in October again just in case. I am actually most interested in Shifa. I dont know enough about DIMC to go there, I'll research some more about it. I like the idea of living in Islamabad much better than the idea of living in Karachi though.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Email from admissions office : 

Assalam o Alaikum

Yes we will be accepting SAT II scores by October but not after October .



Many Thanks
Admission Office

- - - Updated - - -

My reply to this e-mail :

Hi,Please note that the test is administered on October 5th and the results will be available online on October 20th - October 25th 2014. I would like if you could please inform the Dean of Admissions about this notification.


Unfortunately there is no test date before October that is why most foreign applicants will take the SAT Subject test in October session.


The purpose of my email is to inform you of the same so that the dates for foreign students can be worked out accordingly. I know a lot of other foreign applicants who will be applying to Shifa, but will take the SAT 2 test in October.



We will be very grateful to you if you can accommodate us as we really want to study at Shifa, however SAT is only offered in October and not before that in 2014. Please keep a copy of this email so that when making the schedule of admission, this fact can be looked at.


Thank you


----------



## ilks (May 19, 2014)

Thanks ms1995! Guess I'll be taking them in October then!


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Attention : All foreign students applying to Shifa in 2014
Email admissions at : [email protected]

Request them to accept the October Sat scores.

If they see that most foreign students will take the test in October they will work it out. Send e-mails to the above e-mail address to inform them of your intentions of taking the test in October and so that they can keep this in mind when the schedule of admissions is released on the website for 2014. The more the e-mails the more the chances of us taking this test in October.
Post responses here if you get any.
Mohammad


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys I really don't know what to say after ms1995's response from admission. I dont understand why they are sending contradicting emails to different people inquiring about when to take the SAT's but all in all, I guess there's still light at the end of the tunnel. Ms1995 ur post just made my life a Thousand times better. I can relax and take my exam on June 7! Good luck to all you people applying this year  Thanks a bunch for sharing you're response.

- - - Updated - - -

Done! i'm on it...


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

In Pakistan, things work according to what and how big the market is. There is no contradicting information coming from this email address. It is the only official e-mail of admissions. I want it to be official and I want to see them accepting October scores on the prospective they release for this year. So get the e-mails rolling.


----------



## PakCanadian (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys. I will applying to shifa as an international student as well. I was confused about the sat too. I'm not really ready forSAT next month. This thread just made my life so much easier. I just emailed them too. I just hope they accept our SAT score in oct. Inshallah. 
Pls does anybody know how IBCC Treats repeated or upgraded courses?


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

what was the highest merit and the closing merit of last year as an international student? and yeah was it without the interview or with the interview?


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

Guys guys guys,,,,,,,,,,, i got 905 in fsc equivalence,,,,,,,, and 85% in matric equivalence,,,,,,,, got 312 in the test,,,,,,,, how is my score???? Is it ok???


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Bilal370 said:


> Guys guys guys,,,,,,,,,,, i got 905 in fsc equivalence,,,,,,,, and 85% in matric equivalence,,,,,,,, got 312 in the test,,,,,,,, how is my score???? Is it ok???


Your aggregate comes up to 67.4/87.5 you'll probably get a call for the interview, which will decide your final aggregate.


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

whaaaaat???? :O probably!!!!??? :O that doesnt sound good,,,,


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

No no. By probably I mean that I think you will. Nothing to be concerned about, my aggregate comes up to 65% and I'm hoping to get a call too.


----------

